# First time in field for son - advice needed



## Shorelunch (Aug 11, 2004)

My son's 11 and this will be his first year in the field experiencing hunting of any sort. When I was 11, I "practiced" hunted with our hunting party using a BB gun and learned the ropes of how things worked along with safety. I completed gun safety when I was 12 and then hunted "for real" that Fall.

I called G&F and from what I understand, there's a two options: 1) carry a BB and no license is needed (nor birds harvested for him), 2) he could carry a shotgun and hunt "for real" with the general stamp and he could also take birds. No hunter safety course needed at 11.

I would love to know any other dad's experience with this situation? He's been very safe with a bb gun shooting - but it's a little different than being in the field. Thanks!


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Have him hunt for real with you. But, at times on walks have him as the only shooter if possible or off on the edge of the group. Work with him one on one and try to set up a few birds just for him. Get him used to hunting the safe and fun way.

When I was his age I hunted with the big groups, it was fun, but more fun when it was just my dad and I pushing birds with the dog.

Opener is about traditions, friends, and family, make a new tradition this year with him hunting and make some awesome memories for you both. And don't pressure him to hit birds, let him miss and be behind him to let him know what went wrong on the shot and what to do next time. Confidence is a big thing, and easily lost.

Main thing, have fun!

H2OfowlND


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have five kids (in their 20's now) my advice is

hunt alone with him so you can keep his gun handling safe

dont wear him out, they have alot of enthusiam but not much endurance at that age

let the hunt be about him having fun not just killing birds

when you sense his interest is waning call it a day and go get something good to eat with him

its like training a lab pup... quit while he still wants a little more


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

BobM nailed it. This hunt needs to be about him. Don't even carry a gun yourself, then you are not tempted. One more question, how big is he? Is he big enough to handle a gun safely? If not, then you might want to go with plan B and go the BB gun route. In either case, make sure to review save gun handling rules and PRACTICE them before you take him out. Safe carries, the three cardinal ruls of gun safety (I assume you know those), safe zones of fire... The last thing you want to do is need to constantly correct him in the field if he is not handling the gun properly, that will take the joy out of it in a hurry.

Good luck. Hope you see some game. And most of all, Safe Hunting.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Safe gun handling is most important.....I learned that the hard way. When i was about your sons age Dad took me on my first pheasant hunt to Browns Valley area in the soil bank days. After several sessions on proper gun handling. We were ready to join Dakota friends for their annual family opening of the pheasant season. It was a big family group about 15 to 20 local family farmers. Limits back in those days were quite liberal I think u could even shoot hens in those days.

Well on our first drive I made the mistake of swinging my single shot 410 muzzle past some members of the group even tho it was open and unloaded. Dad saw it and enforced the law. Had to spend the rest of the day sitting in the PU watching the others shoot nearly a hundred birds that day. Never got over that and learned my lesson the hard way. SAFETY IS PRIMARY CONCERN. Still bothers me to this day when I see folks that should know better not being safe......


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Take him out alone a few times and just help him learn about hunting and safe gun handling. Then introduce him to group hunting. If you go with a group just have him walk without a gun a time or two so he can see how everything works and then he will have a pretty good idea on do's and don'ts.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Good to see you are still around blhunter! I thought maybe you were so busy farming and hunting that you couldn't post but I see you found tome to get 6000 or so in. Congrats.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

tilley said:


> Good to see you are still around blhunter! I thought maybe you were so busy farming and hunting that you couldn't post but I see you found tome to get 6000 or so in. Congrats.


Glad I could brighten your day. :laugh:


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

No Problem. Just givin you grief. At least you have a sense of humor and are smart enough to use Real Geese decoys. Have a good day.


----------

